
Ask HN: Will self-driving cars have incognito mode? - jakub-m
Hi HN,<p>Do you think self-driving cars should have incognito mode? If yes, how should it work?<p>In a browser, when one browses incognito, no one would notice that there is no browsing history, say, between 15:00 and 16:00. With self driving car, a lack of route between some specific hours would  bring attention, especially if the car changed place.<p>Thanks,
J
======
chatmasta
Human-driven cars do not have incognito mode. Cameras are everywhere scanning
license plates. Currently, if you want to go from point A to B undetected, the
best way is likely a taxi or limousine service. I'm sure that will remain true
in the era of self-driving cars. However it will likely be impossible to use
cash to pay for your journey.

------
CinisSec
It's not as simple, even in incognito mode you're tracked by your ISP. So in
the end incognito doesn't really do anything but superficially hiding your
data on your drive.

